# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Omsk is my city

## Lara-Gagara

I love Omsk. Would you like to visit Omsk? http://foto.mail.ru/mail/larisa7laris/1

----------


## whipback

Hello! One of my pen pals is from Omsk. Could you tell me a little more about Omsk? Is there any historical places or fun things to do there?

----------


## Lara-Gagara

Hi, whipback! There are a lot beautiful historical and modern buildings in Omsk, especially in the centre of City and suburbs. You can go by my link to see some  pictures.
If you are interested more, you can be my e-pal. 
Best, Lara.

----------


## poet

I have been to Omsk, it is a very interesting city. 
With some beautiful old buildings and also modern facilities.

----------


## BHermanWichlacz

I used to email a Natalia a few years back. She was from Omsk, I am sorry that I did not keep present the communication. She lived Krasny Put 69. I saw a You Tube video of a drive along the Krasny Put. It looks like a very nice city and well worth a visit!

----------


## Katternef

Have fun))

----------


## maxmixiv

You could also look at my album  Омск - старый - МаксМикс - Участники - Фотогалерея iXBT

----------


## Smetanka

Sorry...

----------


## Lampada

*Traveler’s Guide to the city of Omsk, Western Siberia’s secret gem* | Russia Beyond The Headlines: Travel

----------


## maxmixiv

Smetanka, I'm sorry too  ::  https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...w=1517&bih=783

----------

